
The FDA tells Purell to stop claiming it can prevent Ebola - oropolo
https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2020/01/28/purell-hand-sanitizer-flu-fda/
======
fludlight
What a colossal failure of regulation. A strongly worded letter, ha! Outright
lies in medical advertising ought to cause the parent company's entire product
line to be pulled from shelves for 6 months.

~~~
Accujack
This is a pretty ignorant statement for a lot of reasons.

If you look up the term "FDA warning letter" you'll find out that it's not
just a communication... it's a step in the process that may result in
sanctions, fines, or even the ultimate punishment of being ordered to exit
business.

~~~
fludlight
How often do these things get beyond the first step? Large companies can make
unsubstantiated claims with relative impunity. Remember when Cheerios got away
with claiming they lower cholesterol? They changed the wording slightly.

> Our delicious O’s are made from whole grain oats which contain beta-glucan,
> a soluble fiber that can help lower cholesterol as part of a heart healthy
> diet

Vodka, combined with a healthy diet, can help lower cholesterol. Their latest
scandal, BTW, is that the cereal contains glyphosate.

I've had it with this crap. The government shouldn't be this toothless.
Enforcement actions for certain transgressions should _start_ with being
ordered to exit business, not end there.

~~~
1123581321
A vodka would not be able to claim that. The FDA allows the “part of a heart
healthy diet” language only if the food could actually be part of that diet
and the claim can be supported. Cheerios meets that qualification but alcohol
does not.

I recommend reading about how the FDA operates.

